# Exercise guidelines for higher-end Shepherd-type dogs



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

But...so here's the thing I can't really get straight. I know my dog is a lot tougher than me, even at ten months. We have post after post about watching out for young hips, overheating, watering, etc...we dont' have much around the fact that, should it want to, the dog of anyone on this forum could probably run circles around everyone short of ultramarathoners. Aren't two golden rules 1. If I can do it, my dog can and 2. As long as my dog has an out (i.e., she can plop down and stop exercising) it's probably okay? I know the second point is shaky because dogs will hurt themselves trying to please, but I know my dog will stop dead in the middle of a two-ball hustle if she's tired.

These are probably gross generalizations, I hope my points are clear. I'm not advocating any macho crap, I'm just saying that these are not lapdogs we're talking about here.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woody, Itotally understand what your saying. Just be careful the she doesn't try so hard that she doesn't take that time out to plop down. As she matures, she'll be trying harder to please you. Right now, as a pup, she may not always use the best judgement. :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just another thought on guideline #1. 
In a natural world, our dogs, as well as us, will take the heat of the day to rest. Our trying to change that is what creates overheating, not their/our natural ability to keep going when things get tough. :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just another thought on guideline #1.
> In a natural world, our dogs, as well as us, will take the heat of the day to rest. Our trying to change that is what creates overheating, not their/our natural ability to keep going when things get tough. :wink:


Makes a ton of sense. :wink:


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just another thought on guideline #1.
> In a natural world, our dogs, as well as us, will take the heat of the day to rest. Our trying to change that is what creates overheating, not their/our natural ability to keep going when things get tough. :wink:


This is such a good point! Our temps here in NC have cooled this week, but were in the upper 80's last week. All of my dogs were sleeping from about noon until 5 PM (the hottest part of our day). I was taking them on walks and doing training after dinner.

Of course now that we're in the upper 60's/low 70's they're tearing around the house all day as usual :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep. Imagine, June and the temperatures (usually in the 80s) are down in the 60s and 70s! The only time we get to interact with our two is in the evenings after we get home from work (or in the mornings if we get our lazy butts out of bed early enough - which we don't :lol




> dogs will hurt themselves trying to please, but I know my dog will stop dead in the middle of a two-ball hustle if she's tired.


So will Jak. And then if you try to approach him, he barks at you and jumps on top of his toys so you can't get them!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You still need to give consideration to young dogs. Look at it this way. You don't let a 10-12yr old kid do serious weight lifting. No matter how willing, his bone and muscle structure can't withstand the extra stress. Same with dogs.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> You still need to give consideration to young dogs. Look at it this way. You don't let a 10-12yr old kid do serious weight lifting. No matter how willing, his bone and muscle structure can't withstand the extra stress. Same with dogs.


Do longer walks (>2 hours) count as stress?

Or like this morning...20 minutes of pretty intense two-ball on wet, soft grass, then about an hour walking on mixed paved and dirt trails along the creek here in My Fair City. That would be a slightly more aggressive morning than usual for a weekday. What do you all think? 11 mo GSD. Then she'll be crated for six hours (broken up at lunch), walk with the family around dinner, and is out until bedtime (usually  a 10-15 walk/ob). Then crated at night.

I guess my thought is that the crate time in and of itself should be good recovery for her, as opposed to moving around. I tend to crate her after heavy activities and once she's cooled down for that very reason.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess I'm just a little gun shy since Thunder's hips have been x-rayed as 'Moderate" and I thought I was doing everything just right. 
To me, 2hrs seems a bit much. I think it depends on what's being done in those two hrs. On leash walking or free running. On grass or street/sidewalk. 
Patience Grasshopper! :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I guess I'm just a little gun shy since Thunder's hips have been x-rayed as 'Moderate" and I thought I was doing everything just right.
> To me, 2hrs seems a bit much. I think it depends on what's being done in those two hrs. On leash walking or free running. On grass or street/sidewalk.
> Patience Grasshopper! :wink:


Two hours roaming on grass or in the woods......I think yeah. Two hours on cement all at once (at this age)........I'm with Bob.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm just a little gun shy since Thunder's hips have been x-rayed as 'Moderate" and I thought I was doing everything just right.
> ...


Definitely 40-60ish grass to asphalt (which seriously, is a lot softer than cement). This is a BIG walk, not an everyday thing, just something we started on Sat and sometimes Sunday because, well, it's MN and it's 80 degrees out. ;-) Leash walking only. Mixed in with some dips into the creek to cool off and play some swimming fetch, which is her new favorite.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Connie Sutherland said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Scott said:
> ...


I'd go heavier on the grass if possible. No smoking it though! :lol: :wink: 
I suspect you don't have the high humidity like we do down here. that would be a big plus.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

With very young pups (<6months) I just let them run off leash in a safe area until they are tired. A pup knows when he/she needs to rest and chill out for a bit. Plus, I'm not too heavy on any kind of SERIOUS training until about 6months old, so they just get to be happy, playful puppies!


----------

